
SQLite4: The Design of SQLite4 - Immortalin
https://sqlite.org/src4/doc/trunk/www/design.wiki
======
k__
When should I use SQLite3 and when SQLite4? Are there any special use-cases
for one or the other? Or should I just use 4 from now on, since it's simply
"better" than 3? Didn't read like that's the case.

~~~
robochat
I'm really not sure what the status of SQLite4 is at the moment. Has it been
released?

